# Opinions on 180G Tank Brands



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,
I am about to purchase a 180G aquarium and would like opinions on different brands. Here in Canada, a 180G Miracles tank retails for $600 vs. a 180G All-Glass tank which retails for $800. Apparently, the All-glass tank uses a thicker guage glass than Miracles, thus the price difference. Does anyone have an opinion on whether the price difference is really worth it?

I am leaning towards the All-Glass tank, and I do plan on having this tank for a VERY long time in my house, but still wouldn't mind any opinions.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say thicker is better. What thickness is the glass in the different tanks and what dimensions?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I second thicker glass.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, i live in Richmond hill too, bayviewhill to be exact, where did u find these aquariums? im lookin to buy a 180G too, thanks. (and what about stands)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Miracles has a very good reputation for quality tanks. I'm surprised it is made of thinner glass than the All Glass. Personally, I would go for the thicker glass, all things being equal. However, $200 would make me think twice.


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not certain what the thickness is. It's difficult to find any info on that sort of thing unless I contact the manufacturer I suppose. They are all the same specs on the aquarium's themselves, 72x24x25. But there are minor differences on the specs of the bracing. Also, I forgot to mention that the All-glass tank has double bracing and the others only have single bracing.

The "thicker glass" and double-bracing might just be sales b.s. that doesn't make much difference but if it gives me piece of mind, I think I might just bite the bullet and go for the All-glass. So instead of $600 plus $80 delivery, I will just go $800 and in-store pick-up myself with a few friends.

Kevin007, I called into the North York Big Al's and they mentioned only having the All-glass but when I walked into the Newmarket store they told me about the All-Glass, Miracles and Perfecto tanks. The All-Glass being the more expensive one. They also have the Miracles 180 on display there. I don't need a stand because my contractor is building into the wall of my furnace room.(I am finishing my basement at the moment). I think the steel tube stand(cheapest) is around $1200.


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

Actually, the more I think about it, the more I think it might be worth it. Every Miracles tank I have ever seen in a store seemed to have some kind of deficiency. Also, I used to own a 29G Miracles tank, that from brand new had poor silicon job and bracing that didn't look right. I think I may have sold myself on the All-Glass.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you considered acrylic? My 180 gallon tank can be moved by me and my husband. It will take a moving crew for a glass tank.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a 180 AGA. Predrilled with the overflow system factory installed. The tank is very nice. Very well built. All of the silicone seams are virtually perfect. I put water in it a week ago (after sitting since 5/07 and making BG) just to test the pump,sump and overflows. Works like a charm. Obviously I am very pleased with this tank. AGA IMHO
:thumb:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

...and over the course of the tank's existence, $200 will amortize itself into nothing!

Start up costs always end up being a "drop in the bucket," so pay for the piece of mind up front if you can afford it!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> ...and over the course of the tank's existence, $200 will amortize itself into nothing!
> 
> Start up costs always end up being a "drop in the bucket," so pay for the piece of mind up front if you can afford it!


Soooo very true! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

ridley25 said:


> ...and over the course of the tank's existence, $200 will amortize itself into nothing!
> 
> Start up costs always end up being a "drop in the bucket," so pay for the piece of mind up front if you can afford it!


I coul dnot agree more with that statement. It's your money, it's you mind so make sure you are wise with each and you'll be fine.


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

I Emailed each manufacturer to ask for the specs of glass itself. Just so I am not simply taking the word of some guy who works at the store only.


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know what the thickness of the All-glass tanks are? This was the response from Miracles.

"Our 180 has a 5/8" bottom and 1/2" sides."


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

All Glass should have this info on their website. Just Google it.

-Ryan


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The last 180 All Glass I looked at was 1/2". I remeber thinking it seemed kind of thin. I noticed Perfecto tanks which are owned by All Glass use tempered glass on the bottom, possibly so they can use thinner glass.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The glass is 1/2" sides and 1/2" tempered bottoms. Drilled tanks use 3/4" nontempered bottoms. Perfecto is not owned by All Glass. Perfecto is owned by Spectrum Brands which also includes Marineland and Tetra. AGA (now Aqueon) is owned by Central Garden and Pet.
Andy


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

If you but AGA tank along with AGA stand I believe you get a lifetime gaurantee


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

OK. So basically they are both the same glass thickness. hhhmmm....i starting to rethink this now. I thought i was certain but if they are both the same thickness and offer similar guarantee, whats the point of purchasing the more expensive brand?


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I went ahead and ordered the All-glass 180 today. It just seemed like the more solid choice. Considering it might be in my basement for the next 20 years, I didn't want to cheap out on the tank.

P.S. The life guarantee from All-glass only applies if you set it on an All-glass built stand as well.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

have you thought about DIY tank? probably be a little more cost effective


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I wouldn't DIY a tank to save a couple hundred dollars or less if I wanted it to last 20 years.... Maybe I just don't trust my skills as much as some others do but I'd spend the extra day's pay and get a commercial made tank if the cost difference wasn't huge.

500+ gallon tanks DIY is probably worth it, but I don't think it is on a 180.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

ya I did a DIY 650 and Im pretty sure it will last 20 years.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i thought only perfecto tank with stand combo can get the life time guarantee ....AGA combo only get 3 year ..but i could be wrong


----------



## panagioti (Nov 21, 2006)

TheLaxplayer, I am in the same boat as you. Something that size and of that importance, is not something I want to try as a DIY. Besides, this is going into my newly finished basement. I want it to look professional and I want to have confidence that I have done as much as possible to ensure there are no "mishaps" with the tank. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

